# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  εργαλεια

## pliktras

γεια σας βρε παιδια...θα ηθελα να μου προτινεται σετακι απο κατσαβιδια τυπου torx και διαφορα αλλα για μεγαλο φασμα ηλεκτρονικων...οπως κινητα ,ηλεκτρονικα οπως(psp ,playstation..κτλ)...ευχαριστω!

----------


## weather1967

Κοιταξε εδώ ,ολο και κατι θα βρεις.

http://www.toolstore.gr/index.php?cP...e9e6e1ae1131e9

----------


## Capacitor

Εχει ενα πολυ καλο σετακι στο praktiker το οποιο ειναι αποσπωμενες μυτες που μπαινουνε σε λαβη.Οι μυτες torx ξεκινανε απο νουμερο 6 που αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι για κινητα,και φτανουν μεχρι 14-15.
Η τιμη του ειναι 15,90€ αλλα ειναι απο καλο υλικο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εχει ενα πολυ καλο σετακι στο praktiker το οποιο ειναι αποσπωμενες μυτες που μπαινουνε σε λαβη.Οι μυτες torx ξεκινανε απο νουμερο 6 που αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι για κινητα,και φτανουν μεχρι 14-15.
> Η τιμη του ειναι 15,90€ αλλα ειναι απο καλο υλικο.




praktiker + σετακι με αποσπωμενες μυτες torx απο 6 μεχρι 14-15 και + 15,90€ = μονο καλο υλικο δεν ειναι...

----------

leosedf (15-07-11)

----------


## Capacitor

> praktiker + σετακι με αποσπωμενες μυτες torx απο 6 μεχρι 14-15 και + 15,90€ = μονο καλο υλικο δεν ειναι...



αγορασε τα και δουλεψε τα και ενημερωσε με μετα
Καθε φορα οι μυτες torx στρογγιλευανε με το πρωτο ζορι.Αυτες δεν εχουνε παθει τιποτα εδω και 3μηνες .
Ειναι ή δεν ειναι καλο υλικο?

----------


## gsmaster

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω κι εγώ αρκετά εργαλεία απο τα praktiker, εντάξει δεν είναι και όλα χάλια. Ένα μηχανάκι τύπου dremel μια χαρά σκυλί εδώ και χρόνια, ένα σετ κατσαβίδια μεγάλα, κατσαβίσιδια μικρά που έχω πάρει κατα καιρούς δεν είχα παράπονο. Κάτι που με χάλασε ιδιέταιρα ήταν που πήρα κάτι δεματικά τα οποία αμα τα ζορίσεις λίγο ανοίγουν. 

Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει πάντως φέρνουν και πιο ποιοτικά προιόντα και έχουν και τα τελείως κινέζικα τα οποία χαλάνε κατευθείαν. Αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές τα μάπα φαίνονται απο μακρυά.

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://www.tele.gr/

----------


## Capacitor

Δεν σημαινει οτι βρισκεται μεσα στο praktiker ειναι κακης ποιοτητας.Εχει και Facom εχει και Bosch εχει και αλλες επωνυμες μαρκες.
Το οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις δεν εχει βγει τυχαια,εχει σετ με 6€ με 16€ και 36€.
Των 6€ ειναι δοκιμασμενα και ειναι τελειως μαπα,των 16€ κρατανε καλα των 36€ θα παρεις facom που θεωρητικα θα τα εχεις μια ζωη.Θεωρητικα,γιατι μια μυτη facom μου εσπασε στα δυο με  λιγη δυναμη.Αυτο βεβαια το προσπερναμε γιατι οφειλεται κυριως σε αστοχια υλικου παρα σε κακη ποιοτητα

----------


## Phatt

Τα Facom τα εχω σε πολυ μεγαλη υποληψη, για μενα ειναι κατι σαν κοσμηματα :Tongue2:   καλυτερα απο τις αλλες γνωστες μαρκες.Στην προτιμηση μου ειναι καπως ετσι:
1.Facom
2.Beta
3.KStools
4.Force
5.Gedore

Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα Facom εχουν εγγυηση εφ'ορου ζωης, τους πας το σπασμενο και σου δινουν καινουριο.

----------


## SV1EDG

> Τα Facom τα εχω σε πολυ μεγαλη υποληψη, για μενα ειναι κατι σαν κοσμηματα  καλυτερα απο τις αλλες γνωστες μαρκες.Στην προτιμηση μου ειναι καπως ετσι:
> 1.Facom
> 2.Beta
> 3.KStools
> 4.Force
> 5.Gedore
> 
> *Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα Facom εχουν εγγυηση εφ'ορου ζωης, τους πας το σπασμενο και σου δινουν καινουριο.*



Ετσί είναι από προσωπική εμπειρία.Εκτος βέβαια αν τους πάς κανένα τροχισμένο κατσαβίδι...  :whistle:  :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## Capacitor

> Ετσί είναι από προσωπική εμπειρία.Εκτος βέβαια αν τους πάς κανένα τροχισμένο κατσαβίδι...



Σου εχουνε αντικαταστασει εργαλειο που χαλασε?
Ρωταω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι το μικρο παραθυρακι της facom καλυπτει μονο λαβες και οχι μυτες.
Λες και θα παθει τιποτα η λαβη εκτος απο το να ιδρωσει

----------


## SV1EDG

Ναι βέβαια.Κατσαβίδια ολόκληρα.Ηταν γύρω στα 7-8 τεμ.Στο μόνο που αρνήθηκαν ήταν σε ένα που το είχαμε τροχίσει στην παραγωγή για κάποιο σκοπό και συνειδητά το δώσαμε μαζί με τα άλλα.Φυσικά μας το επέτρεψαν.

----------


## chs

αν θελετε ριξτε και μια ματια στα ACESA...ειναι και αυτα πολυ καλα σαν ολλα τα επονινα...οσο για τιν αντικατασταση οταν χριαστικαι να μου αντικαταστι σουν ενα κατσαβιδι της WURTH η απαντισι τους ηταν οτι αντικατασταση γινετε μονο στην σηρα ZEBRA και μετα... μην ξεχνατε οτιη WURTH δεν ειναι κατασκεβαστρια ετερια αλλα μονο πολιτης...να προτιματε ετεριες που κατασκεβαζουν μονες τους τα εργαλεια...

----------


## Phatt

Η Wurth παιρνει τα παντα απο παντου και παταει επανω την φιρμα της.
Ετσι καταφερνει και βγαζει απο δυναμοκλειδα μεχρι υγρα για τους υαλοκαθαριστηρες.Ποτε δεν την χωνεψα...

----------


## brs_19

εγω παλι εχω τα ψιλα (ξερετε αυτα που ανοιγουν κινητα κλπ) της hager εδω κ 3 χρονια κ ειναι σκυλια...

----------


## robotakias

[QUOTE=Phatt;316510]
Τα Facom τα εχω σε πολυ μεγαλη υποληψη, για μενα ειναι κατι σαν κοσμηματα :Tongue2:  καλυτερα απο τις αλλες γνωστες μαρκες.Στην προτιμηση μου ειναι καπως ετσι:
1.Facom
2.Beta
3.KStools
4.Force
5.Gedore

[QUOTE]

*Για τα Stanley τι γνώμη έχετε?*

----------


## Panoss

Και τα Stanley πολύ καλά φαίνονται.
Εγώ έχω κόλλημα με unior, νομίζω έχουν καλύτερο value for money από τα άλλα.

----------


## lepouras

> Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα Facom εχουν εγγυηση εφ'ορου ζωης, τους πας το σπασμενο και σου δινουν καινουριο.



όχι σε όλα τα προϊόντα τους. αν δεις τον κατάλογό τους σε άλλα όπως κατσαβίδια δίνουν εφ'ορου ζωής , σε άλλα 15 σε άλλα 5 και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις και 2 και 1. 
εξαρτάτε από το είδος του εργαλείου, τα κινητά του τμήματα και διάφορες τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. πάντως αυτό που σου υπόσχονται το τηρούν.

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα πάντως ένα FACOM κατσαβίδι μου έσπασε και έβγαζα καπνούς από τα αυτιά.

Τα μικρά κατσαβιδάκια με τις αποσπώμενες μύτες δεν είναι και πάντα καλά γιατί μερικές βίδες βρίσκονται αρκετά βαθιά και δεν χωράει.

----------


## Googlis

Η δική μου εμπειρία μου έχει διδάξει ότι.....
α) Η Wurth είναι φασόν με ακριβό όνομα και δεν τηρούναι πάντα την εγγύηση συν το ότι αν έχεις πχ σπασμένη μύτη από κατσαβίδι ο πωλητής σχεδόν σου ζητά να του βάλεις και άλλη παραγγελία για να στο αλλάξει σε εγγύηση.
β)Η Facom για μένα είναι μια καλύτερη έκδοση της εκδοχής Wurth μόνο που κατασκευάζει και αρκετά από τα εργαλεία της αλλά και πάλι δεν με πείθει ούτε η ποιότητά τους ούτε η τιμή τους.
γ) Η Unior για μένα σε ότι αφορά το κατσαβίδι της είναι η πιο  τίμια και αξιόπιστη λύση.
δ) Η Acesa είναι μια καλή επιλογή αλλά σε σχέση με την Unior είναι και πιο οικονομική αλλά και λίγο κατώτερη ποιοτικά.
ε) Η Knipex είναι κορυφή στην πένσα,κόφτη, μυτοτσίμπιδο κτλ ποιοτική και ακριβούτσικη.
ζ) Η Stanley αξιόπιστη για τα λεφτάκια της αλλά απέχει σε σχέση με Unior Knipex κτλ.

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι όλα αυτά δεν υπονοώ ή υποβαθμίζω την αξιοπιστία της οποιαδήποτε μάρκας.Αλλά έχω τρέλα με τα εργαλεία και πληγόνομαι πολύ όταν πληρώσω ένα καλό πχ. μυτοτσίμπιδο και γλιστράνε οι πλαστικές λαβές ή όταν μου δίνουν εγγύηση για τα κατσαβίδια και μετά μου λένε : νά ξέρεις ότι, έτσι κι αλλιώς και αλλιώτικα αλλά φίλε το κατσιβιδάκι το πλήρωσα 24ευρώ για την εγγύηση που μου έδωσες μόνο στα λόγια εν τέλει.

----------


## frozen843

Τόσο στη FACOM όσο και στην Beta παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο η σειρά που θα διαλέξεις. Τα  κατσαβίδια της FACOM στο PRAKTIKER, αν και πολύ καλά, είναι της σειράς home και δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα profesional. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την BETA. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι η BETA (εκτός από κόφτες πένσες κτλ) έχει την καλύτερη σειρά εργαλείων αλλά και ρούχων εργασίας. Ειδικά τα παπούτσια της δεν παίζονται. Για κόφτες, πένσες, γαντζοτανάλιες, σκύλες και τα λοιπά η Knipex είναι σχεδόν μονόδρομος αν και πρόσφατα αγόρασα μια σειρά της NWS (made in Germany) που είναι θεϊκή και στην μισή τιμή. Η STANLEY έχει μια καλή σειρά εργαλειοφόρων και αν μπορείς να βρεις κάπου κλειδιά, allen, torx, καρυδάκια ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιου είδους κατασκευασμένα στην Αμερική και όχι κινέζικα (ΜΑΚΡΥΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ) τότε είναι αθάνατα. Όσο για τα UNIOR (να διευκρινήσω ότι μιλάω για αυτά που παραγγέλνουν σε πλοία από κατάλογο οπότε δεν ξέρω αν είναι ίδια ποιότητα με την υπόλοιπη σειρά της) πιστεύω ότι είναι απογοητευτικά. Ειδικά οι καστάνιες και τα γερμανοπολύγωνα με καστάνιες είναι για πέταμα.

----------


## leosedf

Τα ρούχα της BETA δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στα Timberland PRO και dickies workwear. Απλά τα κυκλοφορούν πολύ εδώ.

----------


## frozen843

Όπως και τα timberland. Το STOP στον Πειραιά φέρνει όλη την σειρά και έχω πετύχει μέχρι και στο MAKRO. Για τα timberland συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι είναι άψογα αν και πιστεύω πως η διάφορα ποιότητας δεν είναι τόση. Και σίγουρα αυτή η διαφορά δεν καλύπτει για μένα το επί 3 στην τιμή. Έχω πάρει ένα γιλέκο και ένα μπουφάν Dickies και δεν έμεινα καθόλου ευχαριστημένος. Στις 2 εβδομάδες έσπασε το φερμουάρ του μπουφάν και το γιλέκο το fleece έγινε χάλια μετά από 2 πλυσίματα. Ίσως δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό το δείγμα αλλά αν έχεις τέτοια εμπειρία με μια εταιρία όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν την ξαναεμπιστεύεσαι

----------


## robotakias

Όσον αφορά την FORCE που αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω, η κασσετίνα με τα καρυδάκια και τις μύτες κατσαβιδιών που έχω στη δουλειά έχει βγει σκυλί μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## navar

> Όσον αφορά την FORCE που αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω, η κασσετίνα με τα καρυδάκια και τις μύτες κατσαβιδιών που έχω στη δουλειά έχει βγει σκυλί μέχρι στιγμής.



την ίδια έω και είμαι απολύτος ικανοποιημένος !
η τιμή της είναι πολύ καλή σε σχέση με την ποιότητα της !
προσωπικά έχω αγοράσει και αντάπτορες για να μπαίνουν τα καριδάκια σε δραπανοκατσάβιδο.....

----------


## sv4lqcnik

παλικαρια οτι παρετε απο κνιπεξ το πετατε μονο αν σας το κλεψουν η αν το δωσετε η το σπασετε συνηδητα η αθελα , αλιως μεχρι και βιδες  εκοψα ειναι σκυλια κνιπεξ αθανατα πενσα κοφτη δεν ελλαζω μαρκα

----------


## leosedf

> Όπως και τα timberland. Το STOP στον Πειραιά φέρνει όλη την σειρά και έχω πετύχει μέχρι και στο MAKRO. Για τα timberland συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι είναι άψογα αν και πιστεύω πως η διάφορα ποιότητας δεν είναι τόση. Και σίγουρα αυτή η διαφορά δεν καλύπτει για μένα το επί 3 στην τιμή. Έχω πάρει ένα γιλέκο και ένα μπουφάν Dickies και δεν έμεινα καθόλου ευχαριστημένος. Στις 2 εβδομάδες έσπασε το φερμουάρ του μπουφάν και το γιλέκο το fleece έγινε χάλια μετά από 2 πλυσίματα. Ίσως δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό το δείγμα αλλά αν έχεις τέτοια εμπειρία με μια εταιρία όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν την ξαναεμπιστεύεσαι



Εξαρτάται απο τις επιλογές σου η STOP και το MAKRO δεν τα φέρνουν όλα (στο επίσημο site δείχνει οτι είναι διανομείς). Και όταν τους ρώτησα για κάποια μοντέλα δεν ξέραν καν τι παίζει.
http://www.dickiesworkwear.com/catal...-trousers.html αυτό φοράω σαν παντελόνι και ενώ του έριξα κατα λάθος με καινούριο χαρτοκόπτη (με αρκετή δύναμη γιατί γλίστρησε το χέρι μου) κατάφερα να κάνω μια γρατζουνιά στο ύφασμα και φυσικά να γλιτώσω το πόδι. Το κακό είναι οτι κάνει 90 ευρώ.
Η Timberland έχει καλά parka και μπουφάν γενικώς. Το 105 που φοράω το έχω δοκιμασμένο μέχρι -12 και είναι πρακτικά άφθαρτο εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Τα γάντια τους επίσης (κατασκευασμένα απο την bacou daloz) είναι απο τα πιό καλά που έχω δεί. Τώρα το καλοκαίρι φοράω τα coolmax μπλουζάκια τους και είμαι ο μόνος στεγνός. Πέφτει σταγόνα νερό η ιδρώτας πάνω και το βλέπεις να εξαφανίζεται μπροστά σου.
Καλά όλα αυτά αλλα η τιμή τους Ελλάδα είναι απαγορευτική.

http://timberlandpro.eu/protective-apparel/parkas/timberland-pro-105-4261105
http://timberlandpro.eu/protective-apparel/polo/timberland-pro-313-short-sleeve-polo-beigeblack-4262313
http://timberlandpro.eu/protective-gloves/general-handling/dryextreme-2055505
http://timberlandpro.eu/protective-gloves/winter/warmeffect-2055507
http://timberlandpro.eu/protective-gloves/summer/extragrip-light-2055525
http://timberlandpro.eu/professional-footwear/industrial-hiking/athletic-hiker-6201027
http://www.dickiesworkwear.com/catalogue/safety_boots/footwear/FD23310/medway-safety-boot.html
Έχω και άλλα αλλα αυτά δίνουν μια ίδέα, δοκιμασμένα σε χιόνια, πάγους, ζέστη, βροχές, λάσπες, βράχια, γυαλιά κλπ κλπ

----------


## street

[/OFF TOPIC]





> http://www.dickiesworkwear.com/catal...-trousers.html αυτό φοράω σαν παντελόνι ...



αυτό ειναι trenty παντελονάκι άνετα πας και για κάνα καφεδάκι χωρίς να αλλάξεις  :Lol: 

[/ON TOPIC]

----------


## leosedf

Ναι στην περίπτωση που κάποια σε φωνάξει για να σε ρωτήσει τι δουλειά κάνεις εκεί. 
Μήν είσαι σαν να βγήκες απο βόθρο.

Αρκετές φορές κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει οτι επιστρέφω απο τη δουλειά όταν φτάνω κοντά στο σπίτι.

----------


## frozen843

Για τα γάντια συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Είναι απλά τα καλύτερα. Πήρα κάτι FACOM πριν 2 βδομάδες από τον Καυκά και κλαίω τα λεφτά μου. Όσο για τις τιμές τα γάντια που το MAKRO τα είχε 12 κάτι ευρω τα πήρα στην Πορτογαλλία 28. Μάλλον είναι γενικά στην Ευρώπη τσιμπημένες. Μήπως έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου με αγορά από έξω απευθείας Κωνσταντίνε; Για τα BETA να πω ότι έχω από 25% έως 40% έκπτωση μέσω ενός φίλου και αγοράζω πλέον σχεδόν τα πάντα απο εκεί και μέχρι τώρα είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.

----------


## leosedf

Μιχάλη από όπου βρω πιο φτηνά τα παίρνω, ακόμα και μέσω ebay αν πετύχω. Τα dryextreme και τα warmeffect τα έχω δοκιμάσει σε βροχές και μείον, χωρίς αυτά δεν δουλεύεις.

----------


## lepouras

δεν ξέρω τη εντύπωση έχετε για αυτά 

http://www.planoeurope.com/prodotti/...po.asp?idfam=1

αλλά εμένα με έχουν βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο.

http://www.planoeurope.com/prodotti/...rod=115&npag=2
http://www.planoeurope.com/prodotti/...rod=110&npag=1

αυτά είναι βέβαια πιο καινούργια μοντέλα.

----------


## street

σχετικά με τα κατσαβίδια και εγώ έχω σπάσει επώνυμα  κατσαβίδια μην πούμε για τα μπακάλικα  :Tongue2:  , το θέμα  είναι  οτι πότε μα πότε δεν μου έχει τύχει αυτό όταν το κατσαβίδι χρησιμοποιόταν και στις σωστές βίδες είτε επώνυμο είτε ανώνυμο ...  πόσες φορές έχει τύχει να φτιάχνουμε κάτι και να απλώνουμε το χέρι στην εργαλειοθήκη η το συρτάρι και το πρώτο κατσαβίδι που πιάσουμε στο χέρι μας (ειδικά για τις σταυρωτές η ίσιες βίδες ) και με το που δούμε οτι λίγο ψιλοταιριαζει αμέσως ξεβιδώνουμε , ειδικά αν δεν ξεβιδώνει κιόλας και είμαστε και λίγο χασάπηδες αντί να ψάξουμε το *σωστό* κατσαβίδι επιμένουμε και απο πάνω με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα , το μόνο εργαλείο χειρός που μου έτυχε και έσπασε ήταν ενα γερμανοπολυγωνο force που είχε τότε κοντά στο 80  το σετ 5 τεμαχίων και κρεμάστηκα κανονικά απ το κλειδί μπας και ξεσφίξει  το μπουλόνι , και κρατσ , να σου το μισό κοματι του διχαλου ! του το πας τώρα να του το φέρνεις στο κεφάλι ? παρόμοια περίπτωση με γερμανοπολυγωνο του κιλού που έφαγε και σφυριές με βαριοπούλα και δεν έπαθε τίποτα .... ( ήταν τα σωστά κλειδιά για τις σωστές βίδες  :Tongue2:  )

----------


## navar

δεν θέλει να κρεμαστείς ούτε να το βαρέσεις !
για να λύση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θέλει στην αρχή ζόρισμα για σφύξιμο , και μετά ξεσφύξιμο , μόλις πάρεις τα μπόσικα τησ βιδας !
επίσης βοηθάνε και οι σωλήνες οι μεγάλοι που μπορείς να βάλεις το κλειδί μέσα και να ασκήσεις δύναμη στην άκρη !
μέθοδος αξόνων !
το είχε πεί και ο ποιητής ! δώστε μου μέρος να πατήσω και την γή θα κινήσω !

----------


## giannakis1983

Σκεφτομαι να πάρω το σετακι αυτο http://www.dealextreme.com/p/45-in-1...ow-black-42369 εχει πολλες "μυτες" και ειναι και οικονομικο. Τωρα η ποιοτητα για δουλεια στο σπιτι πρέπει να ειναι καλη. Απο το μαγαζι αυτο εχω παρει και αλλα πραγματακια και ειναι εγγυηση.

----------


## navar

αυτο το γυαλιστερό μέταλο απο το οποίο είναι οι μύτες ποτέ δεν το είχα σε εκτίμηση !
νομίζω πως θα φθαρούν πολλλλλλλλυυυυυυυ σύυυυυντομα !

----------

Nemmesis (23-07-11)

----------


## street

> επίσης βοηθάνε και οι σωλήνες οι μεγάλοι.....



 ηταν τετια η περιπτωση που δεν χωρούσε σωλήνας , φυσικά και το ζορίζεις στο σφίξιμο αυτό το κάνεις  και γενικά σε όλες τις βίδες που δεν βγαίνουν εύκολα βιδώνεις ξεβιδώνεις λιγάκι ζόρικα  μέχρι να πάρεις τα πάσα  , αλλά άμα δεν θέλει να βγει το ΡΗΜΑΔΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ  !   :Lol:    και για να μην βγαίνουμε πολύ οφ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο , υπάρχει ελληνική εταιρία κατασκευής με κοφτακια ηλεκτρολογικά μιτοτσιμπιδα και κλπ ? ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ? το λέω γιατί εχω στο χέρι μου ενα κοφτακι ηλεκτρολογικό που επάνω λέει HELLAS το έχω κοντά στα 2 χρόνια το είχα πάρει κάνα 4ε  *δεν θυμαμαι απο που* , και μιλάμε τύφλα να έχουν και τα κνιπεξ , εχω κόψει μέχρι και κάγκελο ! το χρησιμοποιώ κατά κόρον σε δουλείες μες το σπίτι και στην αρχή το είχα και έξω , μέχρι που ανακάλυψα οτι είναι πολύ καλό για να είναι εξω  :Lol:

----------


## button

> Τωρα η ποιοτητα για δουλεια στο σπιτι πρέπει να ειναι καλη. Απο το μαγαζι αυτο εχω παρει και αλλα πραγματακια και ειναι εγγυηση.



Λες ... Γιατί βρήκα κατι μπαταριές για netbook και δεν ξέρω απο μαγαζί τπτ και μεταφορά πως πάει ?


navar σε μένα 4/5 δύσκολες βίδες το κατσαβίδι έσπαγε η καρυδάκι ..

----------


## frozen843

[QUOTE][δεν θέλει να κρεμαστείς ούτε να το βαρέσεις !
για να λύση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θέλει στην αρχή ζόρισμα για σφύξιμο ,  και μετά ξεσφύξιμο , μόλις πάρεις τα μπόσικα τησ βιδας !
επίσης βοηθάνε και οι σωλήνες οι μεγάλοι που μπορείς να βάλεις το κλειδί μέσα και να ασκήσεις δύναμη στην άκρη !
μέθοδος αξόνων !
το είχε πεί και ο ποιητής ! δώστε μου μέρος να πατήσω και την γή θα κινήσω ! 						/QUOTE]

Το βασικότερο είναι το ζέσταμα. Αν βάλεις σωλήνα μπορείς να  κόψεις την βίδα για πλάκα ειδικά αν είναι φθαρμένη. Tα allen και τα torx πχ δεν λύνουν πάντα με σωλήνα ή βαριά και είναι πολύ πιθανό να χαλάσεις το κεφάλι.Για μεγάλες βίδες με philips ή ίσιο κεφάλι χρειάζεσαι impact screwdriver  και μια πολύ καλή γαντζοτανάλια. Έχει μια τέλεια η knipex σε όλα τα μεγέθη

----------


## street

> χρειάζεσαι impact screwdriver ....



 αν και δεν είναι στο είδος μου πολλές φόρες το πιο μικρο χειρός κάνει και για τις μικρές αν δεν τις διαλύσει  :Lol:  απ το να μην βγαίνουν  :Tongue2:   τώρα  



> γαντζοτανάλια



  η γκαζοτανάλια , νομίζω οτι και του κιλού μπορείς να βρεις αρκετά καλές , βέβαια κατά πόσο τις χρησιμοποιείς κιόλας

----------


## bfc_xxx

Καλησπέρα,

τα κατσαβίδια της Witte (wittron) τα έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας?

----------


## αντωνης147

ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε....συμφωνω απολυτα γιατι ειμαι μηχανικος αυτοκινητων 20 χρονια κι εχουν δει τα ματια μου....

----------

